# smoked salmon and cream cheese???



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

I am thinking about doing some ABT with smoked salmon and cream cheese. Anyone try this? What do you all think?

Maybe sprinkle the top with a little Tony Chachere's Spicy Hot mix?


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm surprised, a few lookers but no thoughts? If I don't hear someone say "heck no" I guess I'll try it.


----------



## superdave (Dec 13, 2013)

I do salmon stuffed mushrooms.  I mix the salmon with cream cheese, bread or craker crumbs, a little onion and pickled jalapenos.  Top with a sprinkle of parmesan cheese and bake.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting...sounds very good!

Might just try doing something similar in the jalapenos.


----------



## frosty (Dec 13, 2013)

I like it in mushrooms, and I've tried it in the ABTs in the past.  Ended up using more flaked salmon than cream cheese, or any kind of binder.

Too much cream cheese ended up oozing out and going everywhere.  They were ugly, but I enjoyed them for days.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Overall, I just might have to try them again.

Either way good luck!!!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Frosty


----------



## superdave (Dec 13, 2013)

Cream cheese quantity is just the glue to hold all the other ingredients together.  Definitely mostly meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2013)

azbohunter said:


> I am thinking about doing some ABT with smoked salmon and cream cheese. Anyone try this? What do you all think?
> 
> Maybe sprinkle the top with a little Tony Chachere's Spicy Hot mix?


Sounds Great to me!!!---Try to find room for a little Bacon, if you can.

Inside, Outside, or On The Side!!!

Bear


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Think I will stuff them and wrap them, do you agree with cooking the bacon partially first?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2013)

azbohunter said:


> Think I will stuff them and wrap them, do you agree with cooking the bacon partially first?


Yes, as long as it's not going to be close enough to the heat source to burn or get too crispy.

Bear


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 13, 2013)

I always stuff my ABT's with cream cheese and wrap in bacon.  I have never pre-cooked the bacon.  Smoke at 225 and the cheese seems to form a skin that keeps it from oozing out.  I have mixed in salmon and also tried mixing in crab. Both were absolutely delicious!


----------



## superdave (Dec 13, 2013)

I nuke my bacon just to get the temp up and get a little translucent.  I like crispy bacon and hate ruining the pepper by over cooking it to the point it falls apart.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, I am doing this tomorrow. Can't wait but I have too, I will report back!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 15, 2013)

I tried the ABT's with smoked salmon, cream cheese and bacon. Here is a shot before they went into the MES.













Jalapenos.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Dec 15, 2013






I apologize for not getting a "after photo", these things went fast! They were delicious and I certainly do them again.

The only problem I see is that next fall I need to catch more salmon!


----------



## superdave (Dec 15, 2013)

azbohunter said:


> The only problem I see is that next fall I need to catch more salmon!


azbo, isn't that a problem every year no matter how good the fishing was?  If you made this from river salmon, try getting one straight from the salt this next year.  Well, maybe not, then you'll be spoiled like me.

Glad you made them and enjoyed them!


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep, the were URB...Columbia River Oregon.

I have heard there is quite a difference but these were sooo good! I have had chromers out of salt but they had been done on the grill. I have learned to enjoy grilled salmon (I grew up eating walleye and always thought salmon to be very fishy) but I LOVE IT SMOKED!


----------



## samntrllr (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a freezer full of URB's.  Was an amazing year for sure and just might be a chance for a nice return again in 2014.  As far as salt vs. river, there can be a difference but some of the river fish

are so close to coming out of the ocean it can't be much.   Some fish are just better than others, lower river spawning fish don't have the fat content that the fish traveling a distance to spawn have.

That is what makes the Springers so fantastic.  They don't spawn until fall so genetically they have to have the extra body fat to survive that long without eating.  Ocean caught Coho are a close second.  Will be smoking some of the URB's to thin out the freezer as soon as I get my new smoker.


----------



## superdave (Dec 15, 2013)

Try adding canningtoyour   hobbies.  I like to light smoke and then can so I dont' take up so much freezer space.

What's the story on the pork butt?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

We like to use salmon, smoked tuna, Dungeness crab and shrimp in ABTS. They are all tasty!


----------



## samntrllr (Dec 15, 2013)

I do can fish and like it for a snack to eat with a cold beer.  I have a friend who smokes some first and then cans.  Will have to try that soon.  I do add some liquid smoke to some and that is nice.


----------



## superdave (Dec 18, 2013)

Smoke flavor is highly intensified by the pressure canning process.  So just a heads up for when you decide to try it, go light on the smoke.  I usually smoke for 30 - 40 minutes or just enough to get the skin and flesh off easily.


----------

